# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Absolutely nothing to do with Tenor guitars!

## fox

But, as I get to know you guys, I thought you might like to see one of my other hobbies... 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmDLDGeylWk

----------

Mattslouch, 

Picking Dick

----------


## FatBear

Cool!  But definitely not a tenor anything.  :Grin:

----------


## kkmm

You can certainly sell these to boat owners.

----------


## billhay4

Cool!
How was this hollowed out?
Bill

----------

fox

----------


## fox

I cut them in half & use a sort of chainsaw device that fits on a mini grinder.

----------

billhay4

----------


## Jim Garber

Wonderful... for readers' listening convenience...

----------

Dolamon, 

fox

----------


## Londy

Holy Crap!  pretty cool man!

----------

fox

----------


## Charles E.

Our old time stingband has the occasion to play with a Didgedrioo player from Colorado named Michael Stanwood. Its a lot of fun.
That's quite a piece of wood you have there!

----------

fox

----------


## Charles E.

Here is wild hog in the woods with Michael.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY_pwtnLDWA

----------


## fox

I have  built about 30 didges in the Last 18 months, I won a craft competition last January!
It was great to win the first prize but not so much fun playing in front of 350 people when I was not expecting to do so.
I could hardly get the first one going for 10 seconds and just about managed 20 seconds on the second one LOL..
However since then I have had lots of offers to play at various party's etc..
I started just about 2 years ago, it took 2 weeks of 2 hours a day to get the basic circular breathing going.
I have now developed a better stye of breathing, more from the diaphragm but it does take time and practice.....

----------


## fox

My mate has just written this for our summer folk festival https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAVXqs089gA

----------

3dog, 

James Miller

----------


## BlowingRockNC

That is a really cool song, sound, and potential hit. Here I thought most of the folks here were old ##### like me. The background suggests that music is a major part of your life. As I always told my son, finding something that makes you happy and satisfied is what life is all about. Looks like you're there.

----------

fox

----------


## fox

Well I am an old boy myself - that is my young friend Mike - I just built his didge!

----------


## fox

Another one of my hobbies .....

----------


## journeybear

How well do you get on with your neighbours?  :Confused:  Or have you any?  :Whistling:

----------


## fox

A new one ......

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## FatBear

Geez that's big.  What do you do, climb inside with with a chainsaw and an adz and wearing a miner's lamp to hollow it out?   :Smile:

----------

fox

----------


## journeybear

I'd like to see the case for that. And good luck getting it onto a plane!  :Laughing: 

Or perhaps you could attach wings and a propeller and fly it by itself.  :Whistling:

----------


## FatBear

Does this one sound like the other one (higher up in this thread) or different?  Gonna make a sound clip?

----------


## fox

This one is very deep but I have a far bit of work to do yet, the mouthpiece can really influence the sound.
I removed two large dustbins of material to get this one hollow and as it is made from Hornbeam, it is extremely hard wood!

----------


## Sweetpea44

That's pretty impressive.  Would love to hear it when it's completed.

----------

fox

----------


## fox

A new one made from a stunning piece of Camellia.....

----------

billhay4, 

Bob Clark

----------


## Jim Garber

Very cool, fox. What key is that last one? If I wanted one to play with old time music (like Charley's friend) would I need one that plays in each of the keys, say (at least) A, D, G and C?  Are they only capable of one note? Can you do the circular breathing? 

Is it true that the aboriginal folks use termites to hollow out the wood?

----------

fox

----------


## fox

They only play in one key but really good players can get six octaves, I can get four octaves  out of most of mine.
Yes I learnt to circular breath, it was a challenge but I got there in the end.
Termites do eat out the inside of branches and logs and Aboriginal folk do use the hollow logs as instruments however most termite hollowed wood will still need work to get the bore more even.

----------


## dcav

AWESOME DIDG's ! wow.......great rumbles

David

----------

fox

----------


## derbex

Is it true that they get you down to the harbour at St. Peter Port when the fog rolls in? I spent several hours on anchor watch on a Baltic Trader waiting for it to clear once.

----------


## fox

I live on a small island but, about 9 miles from my island,  there is a 'very small' island called Sark.
There are no cars, no tarmac roads, limited electricity, two pups & a few hotels, bicycles & horse carriage is the only transport.
However it is one of the most beautiful places in the world & they hold two folk festivals every year.
One is quite large, held over four days & quite expensive but the other one is a much smaller affair. 
 In this great little vid you can get a bit of the atmosphere of the smaller festival (look out for one of my didges)

----------


## fox

Ha fame at last! 
This band recently won a UK competition for the best "unsung band" this is their  first pro video, I built the didgeridoo that features around 3.40.....

----------

derbex, 

Jess L., 

Jim Garber, 

Steve VandeWater

----------


## fox

I just built an outdoor oven!
But I cant upload the picture & I cant delete the post!

----------


## fox



----------


## Jim Garber

fox: I would like to find out where you get your energy! Very impressive, all of your varied skills!

----------


## Jacob

> I just built an outdoor oven!


Torrefied tonewood?

----------


## Tim N

How is that oven tuned?  :Wink: 
Is it a stone oven? What do you cook in there?

----------


## fox

Jim, I only work part time so I do have some time to play, never enough hours in a day though!
It seems my photo bucket account has become corrupted so I cant get any pictures up at the moment.
I intended to buy a pre cast dome but they are expensive and very difficult to get delivered so I built my own mould....

----------


## Jim Garber

Very cool, fox! The father of my daughter's best friend built an outside pizza oven similar to that one. Another friend of mine built his own tandoori oven.

----------

fox

----------


## fox

I have just finished these two spearguns, they will be prizes for our local spear fishing competition happening this weekend.

----------


## derbex

Nice, not a lot of call for one around here the viz is about 6" on a good day : :Frown:

----------

fox

----------


## James Miller

I like Philip Lipsky's ability to one-man play the didgeridoo, overtone flute, drum, foot rattles, and play the Irish Bouzouki simultaneously. Lot of us encouraged him to break out and sell some albums, which took about a year. Think he's gotten some notoriety and is playing in a new group now.




Makes me wonder if I could even play the mandolin with the didgeridoo too.

----------


## fox

So i managed to get a free hand to build a box for a customer who i built a guitar for a few years back...

----------

